# Help needed in the North-East



## Charlotte's Tandems (19 Oct 2016)

Charlotte's Tandems is a unique cycling charity that lends tandems (and tag-along bikes) to people with disabilities or additional needs for free, so that they can enjoy the wonders of the open road.

We have several tandems and tag-alongs in the North East but our Helper there can't help out for much longer. We therefore need someone to take over from him. Can you help?

Have a look at the Charlotte's Tandems Facebook site or CharlottesTandems.co.uk to see the joys that our tandems give people. 

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Oct 2016)

You have already posted a similar post and got no interest on here. I think it may be prudent to try another site.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/help-required-in-surrey-or-hampshire.208194/


----------



## Charlotte's Tandems (24 Oct 2016)

Thanks, but we have recruited Helpers from here in the past, so that's why I keep trying. I've also tried other sites.

Also just got a message from a potential Helper, so well worth my repeated attempts.

P.s. That other post was for a different part of the country.


----------



## Moderators (5 Nov 2016)

Some posts have been Deleted. I would draw your attention to  the rules particularly in relation to Respectful Conduct towards other members and not moderating the site on behalf of the Moderators.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Nov 2016)

If that reference was to me. I have no interest in doing your job. I was just expressing an opinion.


----------

